# Where to get java moss in Ontario?



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone living in Ontario knows where I can get java moss. I've looked everywhere to no avail. I'd rather not buy online because shipping costs more than the moss itself. Any tips?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Find out if there's a local fish keeping society in your area. They may have periodic auctions where people sell their extra plants. Some will also have forums so you don't need to wait for an auction. Or if there isn't a society, there may still be local forums. Try searching things like "Ontario fish," and similar terms.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

augh you are having this problem too!? My fiance and I both want some and cant find it either. went to ottawa and big al's and pet smart didnt have any. it sucks cause im sick of people saying it so easy to get! lol no it's not! i ordered some once and it arrived disgusting. so i threw it out. but it came from across the world. if there is any good canadian online sites i would try that. i dont think i care about shipping anymore. we are getting desperate. lol


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

@babystarz: Thanks for the tips! I've tried looking for something like that, but haven't found any clubs in a city near me yet. And the local forums have yielded nothing either. :/



megaredize said:


> it sucks cause im sick of people saying it so easy to get! lol no it's not!


I know, right?! I've even been looking on kijiji and craigslist, but I haven't found anyone selling any close to me. It's always too far away. >.< I hope I find some soon. I really want to start a moss wall on the back of my 5 gallon.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

well i hope you find some.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

gemsbok said:


> @babystarz: Thanks for the tips! I've tried looking for something like that, but haven't found any clubs in a city near me yet. And the local forums have yielded nothing either. :/
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?! I've even been looking on kijiji and craigslist, but I haven't found anyone selling any close to me. It's always too far away. >.< I hope I find some soon. I really want to start a moss wall on the back of my 5 gallon.


It's too bad customs is ridiculous and slow, or I'd send you some myself. I'm closer to you than most other places in Canada


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

megaredize said:


> well i hope you find some.


I hope you find some too!

@babystarz: Aww, thanks anyway.  Customs is such a bother.


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2012)

I live in Saskatchewan and I just ordered some plants from this site. They have very reasonable pricing compared to the pet stores here, and shipping was only $11.00. I haven't received my plants yet but he gets really good reviews and will be getting a new shipment at the end of the month.

EDIT: Anyone in Canada know where to get snails or shrimp online?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=190381

also if you join planted tank, you can get pretty much anything you need


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Great, thanks guys!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

where in ontario are you? if you are near kitchener-waterloo I could give you some. I was recently at my brother's place and his java moss has taken over his 20gallon, literally fills half of the tank lol


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

starrlamia said:


> where in ontario are you? if you are near kitchener-waterloo I could give you some. I was recently at my brother's place and his java moss has taken over his 20gallon, literally fills half of the tank lol


I'm in Burlington, so not super close. :/ Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

You can try aquabid.com too. I see Canadian sellers and most people have reasonable shipping rates. The only draw back is waiting for a seller to post. You could see if there is a local planted aquarium club in your area too.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Did you try Hamilton aquarium society?


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

starrlamia said:


> Did you try Hamilton aquarium society?


I've looked on the forums. They didn't seem to have anything. I would just join them in person or whatever, but I'm incredibly busy with uni and don't really have much time for extracurricular stuff. I'll probably just get some from the Plant Guy website. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know that I received my plants from The Plant Guy and they all looked fabulous! I know nothing about plants, so this is a learning experience. I expected a few to die off pretty quick, but everything is looking great still! I especially love that plants that need to be tied to rocks come that way, which made it so much easier. My betta loves swimming in the anacharis! Most definitely will be ordering from that site again.


----------

